# WTF its Juggernuts on you tube



## Lone Wolf (Jan 6, 2010)

YouTube - Check out this Fat and Tubby Bodybuilder


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 6, 2010)

He is going to neuter you.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2010)

subbed for the ensuing carnage . .  bwahaha!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow...what an embarrassment to himself and the sport.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 6, 2010)

Damn juggmynuts, WTF is going on with you. See I told you LW.


----------



## Saney (Jan 7, 2010)

Eww juggernualt is an ugly fat bitch


----------



## maniclion (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks like his bulk went into overtime....


----------



## urbanski (Jan 7, 2010)

muffintops


----------



## Energy (Jan 7, 2010)

Is it the camera, me or are the rest of the guys really not that built?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2010)

Energy said:


> Is it the camera, me or are the rest of the guys really not that built?


It's you.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 8, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Looks like his bulk went into overtime....


aha! ....was about to say that.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2010)

Maybe this guy started out being really heavy and feels like a million bucks.


----------



## toothache (Jan 8, 2010)

Back story:  His kid was dying of cancer and always thought of his dad as a super-hero bodybuilder.  He did this for his kid as a last wish kind of thing.

The kid now has passed on but he got to see his super-hero dad live on stage posing before he died.


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

toothache said:


> Back story:  His kid was dying of cancer and always thought of his dad as a super-hero bodybuilder.  He did this for his kid as a last wish kind of thing.
> 
> The kid now has passed on but he got to see his super-hero dad live on stage posing before he died.



LMFAO


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2010)

toothache said:


> Back story:  His kid was dying of cancer and always thought of his dad as a super-hero bodybuilder.  He did this for his kid as a last wish kind of thing.
> 
> The kid now has passed on but he got to see his super-hero dad live on stage posing before he died.



if that's bs you're the best liar ever.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 8, 2010)

toothache said:


> Back story:  His kid was dying of cancer and always thought of his dad as a super-hero bodybuilder.  He did this for his kid as a last wish kind of thing.
> 
> The kid now has passed on but he got to see his super-hero dad live on stage posing before he died.


Damn,... if I had a heart, I actually might feel some what sad. Ah well.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2010)

toothache said:


> Back story: His kid was dying of cancer and always thought of his dad as a super-hero bodybuilder. He did this for his kid as a last wish kind of thing.
> 
> The kid now has passed on but he got to see his super-hero dad live on stage posing before he died.


 
Get the fuck outta here


----------



## NateJohnson3 (Jan 10, 2010)

finally..a how to on posing.


----------



## toothache (Jan 11, 2010)

Yea, I'm full of sh*t.

No idea what that dude's deal is.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 11, 2010)

toothache said:


> Back story:  His kid was dying of cancer and always thought of his dad as a super-hero bodybuilder.  He did this for his kid as a last wish kind of thing.
> 
> The kid now has passed on but he got to see his super-hero dad live on stage posing before he died.





WOW!  Every now and then, i'll read up on what's going on in the general forum.....this post made my entire WEEK!!!! LMAO


----------



## tballz (Jan 11, 2010)

toothache said:


> Back story:  His kid was dying of cancer and always thought of his dad as a super-hero bodybuilder.  He did this for his kid as a last wish kind of thing.
> 
> The kid now has passed on but he got to see his super-hero dad live on stage posing before he died.





toothache said:


> Yea, I'm full of sh*t.
> 
> No idea what that dude's deal is.



hahahahaa.....I actually felt bad for thinking what a douche that guy is then I read toothaches 2nd post.  Now I feel like the douche.


----------

